# Thought for the Week 2/6/08



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

​
Two Days 
About Which Not to Worry​
There are two days in every week about which we should not worry, two days which should be kept free from fear and apprehension.

One of these days is Yesterday -- with all its mistakes and cares, its faults and blunders, its aches and pains. Yesterday has passed forever beyond our control. All the money in the world cannot bring back Yesterday. We cannot undo a single act we performed; we cannot erase a single word we said. Yesterday is gone forever. Hopefully you learned something.

The other day we should not worry about is Tomorrow -- with all its possible adversities, its burdens, its large promise and its poor performance. Tomorrow is also beyond our immediate control. Tomorrow's sun will rise, either in splendor or behind a mask of clouds, but it will rise. Until it does, we have no stake in Tomorrow, for it is yet to be born. Hopefully you will learn something.

This leaves only one day, Today. Any person can fight the battle of just one day. It is when you and I add the burdens of those two awful eternities, Yesterday and Tomorrow, that we break down. It is not the experience of Today that drives a person mad, it is the remorse or bitterness of something which happened Yesterday and the dread of what Tomorrow may bring.

Therefore, seize Today. Use what you have learned from Yesterday, remember what you hope for Tomorrow, and make Today the best possible day. For today only comes but once!  _Anon_

Love Dibley


----------



## Anand (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh Dibley - How wonderfully wise these words are - all about living in the present - something which we all forget to do whilst worrying about the past "should have started this tx yrs ago" and the future "what if it never happens".  

Thanks so much for this reminder to be here/present now  

Anand xxx


----------

